# new to mice breeding



## jeani (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi
I recently brought 6 mice and should have had 6 females but think i have got 4 females and 2 males!!!
I was just wondering as I am waiting for my new cage to come whether all the females can stay together with young?
When the new cage comes in the next week or so I will seperate the 2 males but it will mean the 4 girls will stay together the youngest mouse female will be 4 weeks this weekend and the eldest 6-7 weeks.
It was totally not planned as stated I wanted females after doing my research and speaking to mouse breeders. But i'm enjoying the mice so who knows may end up doing it as a hobby.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

all your females are a bit young for breeding, If the bucks have caught them I would start to get high quality food into them now, milk instead of water etc, and help them out with a bit of heat if they live in a shed, keep your fingers crossed they are not preganant yet as so young can cause problems.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> all your females are a bit young for breeding, If the bucks have caught them I would start to get high quality food into them now, milk instead of water etc, and help them out with a bit of heat if they live in a shed, keep your fingers crossed they are not preganant yet as so young can cause problems.


sound advice.

good luck with them.


----------



## jeani (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi
Hopefully there not I haven't witnessed any matings but 1 of the boys is 8weeks I think, he's a lot bigger anyway & he was fighting the other male in the first few days but it has stopped now although he's a bully to every1 if he wants the wheel. There indoors, I've got to wait for the other cage to come & don't have anything else to seperate them, I did ask my sister if she would have them with her boys but she wouldn't. I have got attached to them now. I did read after posting this they should be 3 months but the breeder I went to said there parents were only 2 mths, obviously even though is brought mouse books & looked on internet I didn't look up the breeding part as is planned on just having girls as am a first time owner. What milk do I give? Won't it give them diarrhoea? They have vitamin block & I've slowly been introducing different fruits


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Use kitten or soya milk, kitten milk is better... mice are lactose intolerent and your right, it will give them a bad tummy.

I hope they aren't pregnant! And be prepared for having to house both the boys seperately if they fight!!

W xx


----------



## jeani (Sep 5, 2010)

They haven't had anymore fights in last few days. Hopefully the other cage will come soon. Thanx for your help.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome!

Now, if those young females do get babies, it would be very important to cull the litters. They are way too young to take care of large amount of babies, so only about 2-4 babies should be left. 
You might be lucky, and they are not pregnant, or only have small litters... But if they get lots of babies, something has to be done. If you cant do it yourself, ask someone to do it for you.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Must disagree with normal milk giving mice an upset stomach........ I had a stud of over a hundred boxes and worked for a dairy.What will give them the runs is if they get sour milk. That bit is down to all of us as stockmen.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------

